# Caliber



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Just for fun here is a picture of Caliber from yesterday.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Whooooooheeeee What a hunk! China is on her way over-lol! :greengrin:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Seriously though--look at those neck rolls! What a straight, level back too!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well give it a few months then send her on up here. He has a dilute spot and his "uncle" was spotted so maybe we can give you some spots LOL.

He is 13 weeks old in this picture


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't know if I am ready to run w/the big timers in the spot game--lol! :ROFL:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Me either but I would like to get a few spotted ones to sell while the spotted ones are still hot. Those things are worth so much even if they are lesser quality. Your average spotted brush boer goat is still $600.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow he just keeps getting better looking! Rimfire could sure use a date too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good...very nice.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

He looks good! Plump and healthy :greengrin: Is he weaned off the bottle now, I don't remember how old he was?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes I weaned him 3-4 weeks ago. He is now 13 weeks old so he is doing pretty good.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Very good looking boy you have there!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Very handsome :drool:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I think he has maybe passed Ruger now! Lookin good..!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Sara you should post a new picture of Ruger on here. I want to see him.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I will soon!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok good.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes, he does look good.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Aww nice!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Sara he is not super wide like Bonequiqui but he is not terrible


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

he might be a little wider than Ruger, but not a lot..he looks good


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks I like him more everyday and I am already thinking about his kids with my black doeling LOL.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

oh goodness...dont get ahead of yourself haha


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

ummmm caliber and the black doeling=black traditional babies :leap: :leap: :clap: :clap: :greengrin:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes but or blackpaints because Calibers brother is Ruger who is goatnutty's wether and he is a paint. Honestly any color is possible. Caliber's dam is a red traditional, Calibers sire is a solid red. Black babies sire is a black traditional and her dam is a solid red. So I am guessing red kids. However Caliber also carries the spot gene and who else carries that?????? possibly black doelings sire. So maybe we can have some of them there designer spotted goats. LOL


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

You might just end up with all different colors!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That's what I was thinking.


----------

